# Keeping shrimp alive overnight.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Typically I have had good luck keeping my shrimp alive overnight by just running the livewell pump and having it constantly pumping fresh water into the livewell all night. Each of my livewells also has two oxygen stones in each well.

With the warmer water temps though I've noticed a lot more dead in the morning. I think the combo of warmer weather and maybe to much current from the pump is killing them. Frozen water bottles simply don't make the cut when your pumping in fresh water though. 

My question is how you guys typically run your livewell overnight?
Do you just turn off the freshwater feed overnight and let the bubbler keep the water oxygenated? Do you have your livewell pumps on a timer so they go off every so often over night?

I was thinking about turning off the pumps overnight, letting the bubbler keep oxygen rolling and putting some frozen water bottles in the water to keep them cool..

Chime in guys. What does everyone do?

Also how many guys put something in the water for the shrimp to grab onto? What do you use? Do you think it helps?


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

put a frozen water bottle in there and run it all night, that has worked well for me. Put in a few bottles when it is real hot. You need fresh water on them.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I've tried that but the frozen bottles don't last but about an hour or so. 
The fresh hot water just pushes the cool water out. Maybe I can slow down the influx of freshwater so It is just enough to keep the poopoo water levels down.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep the dip net in there adn they hang out on that especially if there is a lot of current.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

JuiceGoose said:


> I've tried that but the frozen bottles don't last but about an hour or so.
> The fresh hot water just pushes the cool water out. Maybe I can slow down the influx of freshwater so It is just enough to keep the poopoo water levels down.


Try using the bigger water bottles Maybe a 1 gallon frozen jug if it will fit.

I have also used a flow thru yellow bait bucket and tied it off to the side of the boat. Move the bait in there and turn off the live well. I had bait last a couple days like that. It floated up under the dock I was tied off on.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

according to Jerry and Becky at west end bait (really nice folks), keep the water cool and air stone running on the bottom. don't worry about the "poopoo" as it floats to the top and doesn't create a problem short term. so, try what is posted here, frozen water bottles and air. hope it works. I've killed a lot of shrimp. now I listen to the wife yell at me cuz I keep my bait buckets in the house to keep them cool.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

When I'm doing it the boat is under a beach house so the only way to add fresh water is carrying it up from the beach in a bucket. In other words it doesn't get changed much. I have fiberglass screen glued to the walls of the livewell, fill it to the brim with water with a plug in the overflow drain, and keep the Burgess aerator running. Very few die, but I usually remove the dead ones ASAP.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya I think I'll try and just turn the aerator off, add frozen water bottles and only run the bubbler overnight. See if they stay more betta happy.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

I fill a 5 gal bucket with bay water and pull them out and put it in the shade. Metal Art makes a plug in aerator "Air Bubble II" which I put in the bucket. Nice and peppy the next day. Never had a problem.

Can buy the Air Bubble II at Academy.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Baffin Bay said:


> I keep the dip net in there adn they hang out on that especially if there is a lot of current.


aside from keep oxygen in the water and keeping it cool, having something for them to hold on to is important. that's why you see most boat stands with netting around the side. allows the shrimp to grab hold of something and rest.


----------



## One On (Dec 10, 2012)

Been keeping shrimp alive for years in a cooler with a layer of ice on the bottom and layering the bait in soaked newspaper or clean saw dust, no water. Don't knock it 'til you have tried it!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> constantly pumping fresh water into the livewell all night


u are living on the water? if u are pumping too much in fresh baywater then reduce the thru put to the livewell, u'll use much less ice bottles. your overflows are carrying cooled oxygenated water to the bay.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Put them in a bait bucket and hang it on the dock instead of leaving them in the boat.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Put them in a bait bucket and hang it on the dock instead of leaving them in the boat.


lol, too simple


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Never had them last well in a bait bucket overnight like that


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> aside from keep oxygen in the water and keeping it cool, having something for them to hold on to is important. that's why you see most boat stands with netting around the side. allows the shrimp to grab hold of something and rest.


There has been post about this before.
Shrimp die from exhaustion swimming with nothing to cling to.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Every year I take my wife and kids to Arroyo City on labor day weekend rent a house and night fish of the pier at night. Live shrimp is always hard to come by being a busy weekend. So I Buy it at Boyds and drive it out there. It will survive all 3-4 day weekend. I rigged up a cooler put window screen on the bottom silicone all around to hold it in place. Drilled two holes on the top of the cooler to be able to put the aerator hoses. And use the 110v aerator and connect it to my truck. You can also adapt the connection to connect to you trailer lights outlet. Keep the water temp cool by keeping cooler indoors or in garage. And keep replacing water as needed.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Make sure your livewell is clean (not with bleach), especially if you've had mullet or other baitfish in the live well. A crawfish sack for shrimp to cling to, and don't overload with to many shrimps. It's best to not have to much purge(which will help keep the Ice longer), and 2 liter bottles frozen. Often, surface temps of the bay are to warm, and will kill bait. Hope this helps! Next morning, drain and add new water. Hope this helps!


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

I forgot, keep the aeration going!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

don't forget if the overflow drain stops up it aint good


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*live shrimp*



One On said:


> Been keeping shrimp alive for years in a cooler with a layer of ice on the bottom and layering the bait in soaked newspaper or clean saw dust, no water. Don't knock it 'til you have tried it!


It works ..I really like the way sawdust seems to toughen them up and not slimy..Best to leave drain open so as ice melts water level will not rise and kill..Old towel works if no news...


----------

